# sleeve biter



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

lately, jake has started grabbing peoples sleeves. i am so frustrated! how do i stop him from doing this?

he only does this when hes excited about us coming home, or someone new coming into the apartment.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Ive heard put pennies in a bottle and shake them when he does this... am I wrong anyone? Ive heard this used as a correction for a lot of behavior problems.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Replace your sleeve with a soft toy..one of his favorites, and have one handly by the door. Every time the door bell rings give him a toy to carry. It really works!! Take one with you to give him when you return. Give the toy a name (Taegan has "babies", and Campbell, "woobies") and they'll get one on command. After a while they automatically get a toy when the door bell rings or they hear you coming.

If you want to be stricter, then you have to teach the SIT and WAIT, and have them sit quietly every time the door bell rings. I like the toy routine better. Allows them to be super happy to see people without being a pest. They do get calmer...when they're about 10

A lot of Goldens greet people with something in their mouths! It's one of their endearing traits! Two of my three always come to the door with a "woobie". The third is a rescue who NEVER touches toys or balls, which makes me think it's something to do with his past life. He roo roos and dances with his front paws. 

How our Goldens greet us would make a great thread!!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

i think there was a thread on that...hmm. you should start a new one!!

jake almost always grabs a toy within minutes of ME entering the apartment. if its anyone else, he never grabs toys. hmm..
however, i have never tried actually handing him one when someone else comes in...maybe ill try that.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

He must be so excited to see you! I haven't had that problem, but I am still working on the jumping issue myself.:doh:


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

The Murph does the sleeve thing, too, and I use the same technique as I use for mouthing. A loud "Ouch!" followed by a stern "No Bite!" Works 75% of the time.


I'll have to try the toy thing if I can keep him from destroying it......oh, wait, that's another thread.


----------



## starr2669 (Dec 19, 2007)

this must be a golden thing , my 5 month old does it too i do the loud ouch an then apply no bite it works for abit then she is off again lol its not a mean bite but a play mouthing thing i quess it will take time,, also i ahve this thing to where ehe is always over my 3 yr old little girl she rolls with her leans against her lol is this more like she is treating her as a litler mate? an also when i am sitting on the couch punkin comes up an rubs against me like a cat lol why is this ? lol hugs all


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Bailey does it too, but he always grabs my sleeve when we're playing, or when hes sitting with me on the floor and wants to initiate a rougher play so I have to tell him no! If he keeps it up I move away completely until hes settled down and is playing nicely.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Millie always comes to the door with a toy in her mouth she is also barking lol she sounds so funny.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Delilah, almost 4 months has been doing this too and Samson also did it when younger. I don't allow it because they can ruin clothing. I have some expensive sweaters and I don't want them snagged. I tell her firmly "no" and "off" because she jumps up to grab my sleeve.

I like the idea of a toy in her mouth. I'll have to try that and see if it works. Samson always runs and grabs a sock...even out of the laundry basket, :doh: in order to greet us.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

sub for a toy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau always has a toy in his mouth when we come home or meeting new people. And now Bama has decided he needs to hang on the toy also. Beau used to do the sleeve or arm holding, he never broke skin or ripped sleeves just hung on. He only does that to me or the hubby.


----------

